# Looking to Hire



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

I have been reading posts on this site for the last couple of years. I know there are regulars who would most likely not be interested in a job. I am a residential and commercial drywall contractor from East Central Ohio hoping to find someone who has been lurking on this site that would be willing to relocate to my area and who is skilled in hanging and finishing small drywall jobs and repairs for my company. 

If interested, please message me at [email protected]


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*job offer*

how cool. my guess is, you are 30, at the top of your chees game. i'll give it a go, if you reaLLY NEED THE HELP. i need the help too, sittin onn my ass. sides i like giveing help, more then makeing money. the dice, throw em. harvey-801-695-0070


----------



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

I really wish I was 30 and at the top of my game. I'm 45 and been hanging and finishing drywayll for 25 years. I've got 16 good guys and we work in 25 counties in three states. As anyone who runs a construction business knows, high quality people are hard to find. I thought this might be a place where I can make contact with a few.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

lnidrywall said:


> I really wish I was 30 and at the top of my game. I'm 45 and been hanging and finishing drywayll for 25 years. I've got 16 good guys and we work in 25 counties in three states. As anyone who runs a construction business knows, high quality people are hard to find. I thought this might be a place where I can make contact with a few.


 VA??


----------



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh. Wv. Pa.


----------



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

*Looking to hire*

I'm still looking.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I suppose it depends on pay scale, as well a few other considerations.

Like quality of life in the surrounding area, quality of schools, nearness of a hospital (for my wife to seek employment).

We're thinking of a change.

However, I may not be what you're looking for...


----------

